# "Large" Motor



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Every so often I see a listing on eBay or other online stores with the caption "with large motor".

Usually this is for one of the bigger locomotives, such as the Pacific,Hudson or 4-8-4. I see also that these typically sell for a higher price.

At the risk of sounding like an idiot, I've found the Flyer motors in any engine to be plenty "large";(in fact, this is one of the (many) things I like about these models; they can pull a ton,especially the die cast bodied types.)

So what exactly is a "large" motor, as compared to a "small" one? Can someone perhaps post a photo comparing the two?

Thanks

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Strummer said:


> Every so often I see a listing on eBay or other online stores with the caption "with large motor".
> 
> Usually this is for one of the bigger locomotives, such as the Pacific,Hudson or 4-8-4. I see also that these typically sell for a higher price.
> 
> ...


Here you go,
Like the #326 Hudson, the K335 was made with two different motors, one larger than the other. The large motor is above and the small one below.
(Pictures courtesy of an anonymous donor.)

















Here's a comparison of the two armatures.
(Picture courtesy of an anonymous donor.) 














I am not a flyer guy, (yet)  This might help explain it to you.

I got that from here, check out some big Flyers. (If you want.)

http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/engines-Northern.html


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Big Ed got it right -- the small motor is 1/2" wide while the large motor is 3/4" wide.
I'm not electrical engineer but I'm guessing the larger motor develops more torque or horsepower or something to make it superior to the small one.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You'll also see a superior uptick in price for these motors as they are not too numerous and only found in a few vintage American Flyer Steamers....like those you mentioned.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Dear Mr. "Big Ed"

Thanks for the photos. For someone who's "not a flyer guy", you certainly were a big help.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Strummer said:


> Dear Mr. "Big Ed"
> 
> Thanks for the photos. For someone who's "not a flyer guy", you certainly were a big help.
> 
> Mark in Oregon



The power of Google. 

If I do get some Flyers the first one would have to be one of those 4-10-4 big bad boys. Of course it would have to be the one with the large engine. :thumbsup:

That would be my guess too, bigger engine, more horses. More horses more power. :thumbsup:


----------

